# Headache Rack



## Woodcutteranon (Dec 18, 2009)

I won't be making my own...out of angle bar or old pallets.

Where or who sells headache racks? Do any of our sponsors sell them? Pep or the Zone? I have never seen them for sale but I could sure use one on my truck. I bounced another log off my rear glass again. That is three times in one year. Sooner or later it is going to find its way inside my cab!


----------



## Beefie (Dec 18, 2009)

I would go to a farm supply store, they might beable to point you in the right direction. The cheaper it is made the easyer it will bend. Do you have any tractor supply shops locally around. I was in a Western Star dealership today and they had advertisements sitting on the counter for companies that sell/ or make the headache racks.


Beefie


----------



## Fronty Owner (Dec 18, 2009)

google returned weatherguard as the top choice in headache racks.

All of them I have seen are either made into flat bed or custom built.

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ca...=100991&categoryDisplayName=&_requestid=11563


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Dec 18, 2009)

I have always known them to be called "headache racks" but is that what they are really called? Are they known by something else?


----------



## Fronty Owner (Dec 18, 2009)

Woodcutteranon said:


> I have always known them to be called "headache racks" but is that what they are really called? Are they known by something else?


headache rack
back rack
cargo rack
cab rack.
just about any truck rack variation will probably find you something.


----------



## GlennG (Dec 18, 2009)

Woodcutteranon said:


> I have always known them to be called "headache racks" but is that what they are really called? Are they known by something else?



They really are called headache racks. "Anti-smashed cranium racks" never caught on.


----------



## Blazer (Dec 19, 2009)

*back in the day...*

A "headache" rack used to refer to a shelf built over the cab of the truck to stack hay, etc on.


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 19, 2009)

On the old A-frame line trucks, it was across the back of the truck, the boom pivoted on it. Climbing up into the back of the truck, it was pretty easy to bask one's head on it. Back in those days, hardhats weren't always worn. To call something you can't bash your head on [a cab/window guard] a headache rack is kind of pointless?  Yes / No?


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 19, 2009)

I just took a look at some online and WOW!! kinda pricey and lots of bling.
I did find some regular everyday ones for about $260. 

If I was going to have one I'd probably build it myself. Maybe use 2 1/2 inch exhaust pipe for the frame and expanded metal to cover the area your wanting protected. A shot of rattle can and call it a day. Can't see spending $260 plus shipping for something I'm gonna bash with chunks of firewood. But then again..look at my wood truck LOL


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 19, 2009)

GlennG said:


> They really are called headache racks. "Anti-smashed cranium racks" never caught on.


----------



## DieselTech (Dec 20, 2009)

Look up a company named ProTech. Their factory is in LaVergne, TN. They built a rack for one of our flatbed trucks at work, and did an excellent job. I'd put one of their racks, or complete truck beds on any of my rigs.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 20, 2009)

Blazer said:


> A "headache" rack used to refer to a shelf built over the cab of the truck to stack hay, etc on.


As a reformed big rigger, we would refer to them as a headache rack. 
Phil


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's a link I found, as plain or fancy as you want to pay for: http://www.pickupspecialties.com/Headache_racks/headache_racks_by_Go.htm

I prefer my "homemade" (well, my design and cut all the pieces at work) rack. After a year of heavy use, the rattle can paint has some dings, and a minor dent from the ATV bumper, but it still looks nicer than the rest of the truck.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 20, 2009)

western hauler makes a very nice headache rack.

contoured to the back of your cab.


----------



## 371groundie (Dec 20, 2009)

www.mainetruckracks.com

awsome rack for canoes, ladders, etc. thier screen doesnt cover the whole rear window but that can be modified at home, or special ordered. 

my ranger carries a homade copy of one of these, with no screen at all. still lookin for a deal on some screening.


----------



## Farmall Guy (Dec 20, 2009)

When I saw the price on a aftermarket headach rack I decided to build my own. I wanst looking to protect the window so much as I dont haul wood with this truck yet I just didnt want the light bar on the roof tearing up the paint.

I used some cold rolled for the base, 2" conduit for the uprights and a couple pieced of angle for the top. The only gripe I had with factory racks was they all stick up to at least the top of the cab, great for protecting the window and all but I didnt want the light bar up that high. In a few years when I start using this truck for more hauling I think I'll put some expanded steel into the rack to protect the window.

Building this myself I also didnt have to drill any holes in the bed, I used the factory mounting holes for GMs cargo managment system. When I take the rack off there is no evidence that it was ever on there.


----------



## clearance (Dec 20, 2009)

Good to have rails extend the full length of the box, for many reasons.


----------



## ray benson (Dec 20, 2009)

I would make one or use a pallet before spending 200-500 bucks.


----------



## clearance (Dec 20, 2009)

ray benson said:


> I would make one or use a pallet before spending 200-500 bucks.



Got a real nice one for my old Chev at the auto wreckers for $50. Heavy square tube bars, mesh and rails.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 21, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> A pallet works for me!




That's what I use. I have a couple of long ones cut out to fit over the wheel well, too. Makes a great "poor man's flatbed".


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 21, 2009)

Farmall Guy said:


> When I saw the price on a aftermarket headach rack I decided to build my own. I wanst looking to protect the window so much as I dont haul wood with this truck yet I just didnt want the light bar on the roof tearing up the paint.
> 
> I used some cold rolled for the base, 2" conduit for the uprights and a couple pieced of angle for the top. The only gripe I had with factory racks was they all stick up to at least the top of the cab, great for protecting the window and all but I didnt want the light bar up that high. In a few years when I start using this truck for more hauling I think I'll put some expanded steel into the rack to protect the window.
> 
> Building this myself I also didnt have to drill any holes in the bed, I used the factory mounting holes for GMs cargo managment system. When I take the rack off there is no evidence that it was ever on there.




That is one slick set-up!


----------



## Farmall Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> That is one slick set-up!



Thanks, If I was to build it again I think I'd extend the the base plate down the bed rails a little. Its never tried to move on me but having the rails down the bed might strengthen it up a little more. I really just didnt want to drill a bunch of holes in a 30K truck with 2000mi on it to put a light bar on the roof. The electrical is hooked into the factory becon light switch, no extra switches or non factory wirring to cause warrenty questions


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 22, 2009)

I was going to build one, but chose to get a more expensive model that includes a dump bed


----------



## southbound (Dec 22, 2009)

My wife's uncle just made me this one... $60 parts and labor...


----------



## Fronty Owner (Dec 22, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> That's what I use. I have a couple of long ones cut out to fit over the wheel well, too. Makes a great "poor man's flatbed".



Since I have a small truck and have less than 48" between my bed fenders, I have a couple 2x4s and a 2x10 that I can put in my bed liner pockets. a sheet of 1" plywood makes a really nice flat bed truck. plus gives me a place to wrap the ratchet straps to hold the load in place.
A flat bed is just as useful as it is a PITA sometimes.


----------



## thombat4 (Dec 22, 2009)

Farmall Guy said:


> Building this myself I also didnt have to drill any holes in the bed, I used the factory mounting holes for GMs cargo managment system. When I take the rack off there is no evidence that it was ever on there.







southbound said:


> My wife's uncle just made me this one... $60 parts and labor...






Very nice work


----------



## southbound (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willis09r (Dec 22, 2009)

That's a nice rack Southbound! Maybe you could fill it with wood and send
it his way. Looks better than one you could buy.


----------



## Farmall Guy (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah southbound thats a nice looking rack, I like the angled braces to the bed rails I'll bet that thing is real stiff. I think I still have some conduit left I might have to do a little update on mine after seeing yours


----------

